# Easton EA90SL rear wheel drags when coasting



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I am installing a new set of Easton EA90SL wheels and noticed that the rear wheel drags when coasting - when I hold the cassette still. It spins just fine when the cassette turns with the wheel. The drag is such that with a slight push the wheel will stop spinning in less than 1-2 revolutions. The same thing happens with the cassette removed.
Is this expected? Is it fixed with an adjustment, or is it a warranty issue?

BTW - I also posted this under Wheels and Tires forum before I saw this Easton forum. Sorry for duplication.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*impressed with Easton service*

Just as a follow-up to this post (not that anyone seemed interested!) I posted the same question on the Easton web site for "support". I was surprised to get an answer, and after a few weeks of clarifying my problem (it was not a bearing load adjustment), I just received today a new freewheel body as a solution! No questions asked, no receipts requested, just "do you think this will fix it?" question and the part was sent in less than a week, and over the holiday too.

Thank you to Easton for their response. Based on my experience, feel confident buying their products.


----------



## RIRENTER (Aug 19, 2011)

scuollo said:


> Just as a follow-up to this post (not that anyone seemed interested!) I posted the same question on the Easton web site for "support". I was surprised to get an answer, and after a few weeks of clarifying my problem (it was not a bearing load adjustment), I just received today a new freewheel body as a solution! No questions asked, no receipts requested, just "do you think this will fix it?" question and the part was sent in less than a week, and over the holiday too.
> 
> Thank you to Easton for their response. Based on my experience, feel confident buying their products.


Did the new freewheel body fix your problem?


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually,. it turned out to be, at least according to my LBS, having the wrong cassette retaining ring. I used the Easton ring nut that came with the wheel, they said the Campy one was the one to use. IDK. It seems to coast fine now - I pass many riders downhill without pedaling, while those I pass are.


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

i just got the EA90SL's also...put them on a couple of hours ago...excited for my first ride. sorry for reviving an old post, but how do you like them? When I'm spinning in the garage, they seem to whistle a bit...do yours?


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Scullo & Sandy*

Enjoy while you can, after 5 rebulds, all due to broken spokes and all the rebuilds right from the Easton factory, when spokes failed for the 6 time Easton replaced the set ! YEA HAPPY DAYS, well for 3 months then POP, there goes the rear wheel shelling off spokes.

Time is all that is seprating you and your 90 SL's from causing you months and months of agonizing grief.


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

Har: when did you get your wheels? story from a mgr friend at the LBS, that the spoke issue was only w/ older EA90SL's and that they haven't had any issues w/ the 40+/- sets they've sold last year and this year...


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I now have over 2000 miles on me EA90SL. No problems at all. Still true. No whistle that I can hear. I am very satisfied with them: weight, cost and dependability.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

That spoke problem reason has been going around for years, the first set of wheels was bought in 2009, but went back to easton 5 times between fall of 2009 and Aug 2011 everytime for broken spokes. They certainly would not use defective spokes for over 2 years. The new set that just broke spokes is from Aug 2011.


----------

